# uk gym supplies



## dr woo (Apr 27, 2005)

im close to finnishing a gym in my garden 
can any of you uk guys help with nfo on where to get equipment from,
rubber flooring, plates, bars, bells racks ect.
cheers,
woo.


----------



## pincrusher (May 3, 2005)

dr woo said:
			
		

> im close to finnishing a gym in my garden
> can any of you uk guys help with nfo on where to get equipment from,
> rubber flooring, plates, bars, bells racks ect.
> cheers,
> woo.


hey woo, are you a member who can access the source section? if so hit me up with a pm cause i can refer you to someone who may be able to help ya out.


----------



## pincrusher (May 3, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hey woo, are you a member who can access the source section? if so hit me up with a pm cause i can refer you to someone who may be able to help ya out.


ok i answered my own question and sent ya a pm


----------

